# Another method to remove the back ground from eCabinets Jpg images with Inkscape



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Another method to remove the back ground from eCabinets Jpg images with Inkscape



This is a quick follow up video on removing the background from the jpg image that is produced in eCabinets presentation view.

In a previous video I showed you the clip and set method in InkScape to remove the background from your image. I was asked if there was a way to remove the background that was showing through the window. 

In this video I show you how you can get this done using the Mask and set method in Inkscape.

Be sure to like share and comment

Subscribe 

You can also follow me on:
Facebook
Twitter


----------

